# Please post your mixed pygo shoals pics.



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I was thinking of buying a 125 gallon tank and putting 2 piraya 2 ternetzi and 4 cariba in there. Anybody have any takes on that setup? And anybody have any bag/good success/failure stories? Thanks.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

here's my 125 gallon w/ 1 Red and 3 Caribe. 
The Caribe killed my 7" & 10" Red.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice setup. I've always loved black gravel. Sorry to hear about your reds, that sucks to lose them that large.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

reds,caribas and terns
100g


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Damn, how big is that tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great pix guys!!







Im jealous.. wish I can get my digi cam to work so that I can show off my 125. Soon enough though.. But for now, heres a pic of my old shoal in the 125.. I think I had 8 RBs..


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice fish everybody. It makes me want my shoal even more.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

old pic of my shoal. 4 cariba, 2 wild reds, 2 tern and 1 piraya...in a 125. I have since down sized to one tern because they are growing pretty fast.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats a good looking shoal, and you have a little bit of everything.


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Pygo's


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice. A tern and 3 red bellys? I'm still kind of working on my identification skills.


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Tern
Caribe (not shown)
3 RBP'S


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Cool, right on the money. I'm not as bad as I thought I was.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I think I'm gonna give up on the pygo shoal (before I even got it lol) for now. I think I'm gonna have a variety of rhoms instead (in different tanks of course).


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have 2 caribas, 2 terns, 2 super reds, and 2 pirayas in a 125. In my opinion a mixed pygo tank is more interesting than a single rhom tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how come i havent seen any of these for potm

great pics


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

> I have 2 caribas, 2 terns, 2 super reds, and 2 pirayas in a 125. In my opinion a mixed pygo tank is more interesting than a single rhom tank.


 Pygo shoals are nice, but I like rhoms a lot more. They're my favorite P.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

rhoms are cool, but having a variety in one tank is great. here's a pic of my yellow natt, 2 natts, and caribe in my 75 gallon.

Joe


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's a few pygos in my 165g.
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/233151783


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

1.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

2.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

3.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

just incase your still interested
heres a pic of mine


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

2 cariba 2 reds (1 wild) and 1 piraya all between 6-7''
a closer pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice clarity on the pics dixon


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

3 caribe and 2 ternz in my 75 gallon . . .

~Will.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Please, enjoy these pics....

PICS: SHOAL


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't even begin to compare to some of the guys here...But here's my small shoal: 1 Red, 1 Su. Red, and 1 Cariba in a 55gal...


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's my mixed shoal!!!


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Mine


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

A little late, but here's a quick pic from my 125. (This tank holds 4 fish each for each "species" -- Nattereri, Ternetzi, Cariba, Piraya.)










This photo was taken back at the end of May of this year. Don't have recent ones. (Just picture them bigger and with more plant growth.)


----------

